# Ragdoll Cat's



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw some at the pet store - purebred's with papers - super cute and very adorable just wondering if any one has any feed back for me on this breed before I spend $700


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Ragdolls are wonderful cats but pet stores are not the place to buy them from.Any reputable breeder would never sell her kittens to a pet store and would be banned from the CFA.So goodness knows where the papers are from.Contact this website at 
Ragdoll Fanciers Club International- Ragdoll Cat Breeders Club - International Breeder Listing
You will find that you are going to pay a lot less for a healthy kitten!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have two ragdoll cats - I used to foster "purebred" kittens/cats (and puppies) that my breeder friends were not able to find homes for. Ragdolls from a reputable breeder are great. They are larger and have a lot of hair but a good brush twice a week was all that was needed. Wonderful personalities. I have to say after fostering/owning many breeds, they are in my top 5. My favourite are still the Burmese cats but I liked their shorter hair and they are like dogs - mine followed me everywhere. For some, that is too much attention. I agree - find a reputable breeder instead of the pet store. Good luck!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

@ aquaboy , I contacted all the local breeder's can you recommend one in particular ?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have three ragdolls, not pure. I love them so much. Doesn't matter the breed for personalities I feel, some will just be how they will be. My one hates all things most of the time. Sometimes she is the most loving cat ever. We think she has Bi polar. LMAO My other one can't stand not being with me when I go to bed. She cries and wants love all night long. Then there is my HUGE male. He is like a dog, no kidding. He doesn't like to be picked up most of the time, but he sure likes to follow you around. I am not a "pure" lover as most of the mutts in my life were better then the pure breds I have had. $700? Man I was selling my kitten's for only $200. I would check Kijiji and stay away from pet shops.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Rag dolls are nice..but my opinion avoid long haired cats. If they won't allow brushing or the owner doesn't do it then mats,,expensive grooming,,and finding a good groomer who doesn't hurt the cat .or. If he's not a cat who will be handled..then vet ,shave and anesthetic.
Very costly. 150 or so.
Get a short haired cat . 
I am a groomer of 35 years and do shave cats and have seen some cats that the fur came off in one solid piece..often. Unbrushed as they won't let the owner.
People don't know what they are getting into. Rag dolls coats aren't too bad..but Persians and crosses are alot of work. 
Go to a rescue place or SPCA and adopt a cat that can't find a home.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275060,-122.835521


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Your cats are cute Jennifer. That type of coat is ok. Silky not wooly .

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275063,-122.835542


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*ColourPoint Ragdoll to give away*

Hi April,

If want a Himilayan type Ragdoll, I will give you mine. I think I am allergic to his hair. To be honest, he has pros and cons:

- cute as a button
- extremely gental
- loves long conversations
- likes to play
- doesn't like strangers
- doesn't like loud noises
- he is 6 years old and would need time to adjust to a new guardian but once bonded, he would follow you around like a puppy.
- has a sensitive stomach and only eats Hill's Venison and Green Pea dry kibble
- indoor cat - as Ragdolls are too timid to survive outdoors (other than chasing squirrels aways from the front step)
- needs brushing once month in the Winter and twice a week in the Spring and doesn't mind a little brushing but will put up with as much as you need to brush him to get rid of his winter coat.

AquaAddict

PM me if you are interested


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not looking...last thing i need is a cat! Got one..14 years. Last one for me...
I agree they aren't outdoor cats.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275097,-122.835544


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*What about that cat at your store April? Man I was sooooooo going to bring a big bag next time. I don't do much brushing as they hate it most of the time. Harley seems to be the only one that gets them and he will let me cut them off while sleeping. I am affraid I might cut off his man hood, they are HUGE. Yes he is going in soon. My girl needs to get fixed first. Now that Chistmas is over we can save up again.

If you are just looking for a cat there might be free ones comeing up soon. LONG story.*


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes the cat at my shop...still there. My daughters cat. Hes 14. But he will be the last.he in theory still has 6 years to go.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275076,-122.835505


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Yes the cat at my shop...still there. My daughters cat. Hes 14. But he will be the last.he in theory still has 6 years to go.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Or another 25......

At 39, Lucy is the Oldest Cat in the World | Care2 Causes


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

What great looking cats!! just love them.I have a huge furry Himmi at home that I have to brush for at least 30 mins a day.But that is our time together away from the dogs...but they and their grooming needs,well thats another story


----------

